# apologia



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 28, 2004)

what are the best written defenses and critiques of both credo and paedo baptism?

blade


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2004)

From someone who at this point does not see enough scriptural evidance (And this is most likely due to MY lack of knowledge of scriptures) on either side to convince me to jump into their camp I was greatly impressed by "To a Thousand Generations which I read last night. It seemed to me at least to answer some arguemnts that were not considered in Booth's "Children of the Promise".

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thank You Brian I will take note to read these

blade


----------



## Bryan (Aug 30, 2004)

I actually just borrowed "Children of the Promise" to a good freind who attends the same church I go to and is very much against Infant Baptism without ever looking at it. He knows I've been looking into the issue for awhile now and can't understand why I would even question if Infants should be Baptized. It'll be interested in seeing how he reacts, I'm guessing it will be negitively but we will see.

I also lent it to my pastor who said it was a good book, but he said he could always find areas to disagree with it on but never went into details beyond agreeing with me when I brought up a few objections I had at the time. 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2004)

In going from credo to paedo I read Booth's book first, and then Wilson's. I found both to be extremely helpful. Booth's is more academic in that he quotes Calvin, Dabney, etc. quite often.

Wilson's is shorter, has no footnotes, and in some ways is more tightly reasoned. I read it in a short period of time. If I had to reread one (and I probably will), I would go with Wilson.

In reading Wilson's book (along with a few others), I was surprised to see affirmations of justification by faith alone, a Reformed (although unique) view of election, and perseverance of the saints. Maybe he isn't that bad after all.


----------



## Philip A (Aug 30, 2004)

Get [u:cad9785cca]Antipaedobaptism in the Thought of John Tombes[/u:cad9785cca] by Michael Renihan. Of all the books I have read on the subject, this is by far the best. No Credo is fully equipped without it, and no Paedo can carry any weight without fully addressing it.


----------



## Goosha (Aug 30, 2004)

Defending credo-baptism- Infant Baptism and the Covenant of Grace, 
Paul K. Jewett, Should Babies be Baptized?, TE Watson, anything written by Fred Malone (Baptism of Disciples Alone, String of Pearls Unstrung -online article) is generally pretty good. James White's audio stuff is really very good, John Gill's writings are little outdated but still very good. Although I have never read it, I've good things about John Tombes book refered above by Philip A. My personal favorite though tends towards James White's stuff on his church website.

For defending Paedo-Baptism- John Murray's Christian baptism (a little old), To a Thousand Generations, Doug Wilson, Case for covenantal baptism, Strawbridge (Has articles from a bunch of very good paedos), Robert Booth's Children of Promise (although I didn't like this book as much cuz of the style seems slightly condescending to baptists). I tend to really latch onto the stuff from Doug Wilson and Gregg Strawbridge.

Cordially,

Jayson Rawlins

Defending paedo-baptism-


----------



## luvroftheWord (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Jayson, I'm responding to your post.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2004)

How does Wilson's new covenantal views change the historical position on paedo baptism?

blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 30, 2004)

The best treatise on Infant Baptism can be found in the works of Herman Witsius, "The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man".

Nathan,
Wilsons earlier writings are quite good. His most recent accomplishments are in redefining Covenant theology. His position attacks the fulcrum of our faith, that being justification by faith alone.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2004)

ok so his earlier stuff is good just recently when he started redefining CT did his theology change.

blade


----------



## Goosha (Aug 31, 2004)

[quote:23a43cd498="Bladestunner316"]ok so his earlier stuff is good just recently when he started redefining CT did his theology change.

blade[/quote:23a43cd498]

I don't know if I understand your question but it is true that Doug Wilson's theology has changed over the years. 

I don't think he is redefining covenant theology. In what way specifically, do you think Wilson to redefine CT. 

Cordially,

Jayson Rawlins


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 31, 2004)

[quote:b084651386="Bladestunner316"]ok so his earlier stuff is good just recently when he started redefining CT did his theology change.

blade[/quote:b084651386]

Exactly. His older books such as [i:b084651386]To A Thousand Generations[/i:b084651386] and [i:b084651386] Easy Chairs Hard Words[/i:b084651386] were written before he got messed up with the Auburn theology and the New Perspective.


----------

